# buen fin



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

hi guys! where do you think is the best to shop here in san pedro garza garcia; galerias monterrey, plaza fiesta san agustin or galerias valle oriente?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I can´t advise you as to where.to shop on this importation of the U,S. "Black Friday" vulgar pre-Christmas retail sales promotion but if I were you I'd venture out of my home to patronize the nearest neighborhood tienda but,on,the other hsnd, the last time I drove down to the big city or Tuxtla Gutierrez to shop in a large mall, I was told that the merchandize I was seeking to buy was "30% OFF". When >I asked 30% off of what, they became incommunative..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't count on getting any real savings during the shopping frenzy of El Buen Fin. Before making any big purchases, do your homework and make sure you'll really be saving money. And watch out for special deals which let you pay for your big screen TV, et al. in monthly payments, because you're likely to end up paying double the original purchase price!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

My personal favorite is Comercial Mexicana. In many of their big ticket departments and some others as well they are giving 300 off per 1000 of regular price. It makes it easy to comparative shop and you aren't limited to a few special sale items.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Don't count on getting any real savings during the shopping frenzy of El Buen Fin. Before making any big purchases, do your homework and make sure you'll really be saving money. And watch out for special deals which let you pay for your big screen TV, et al. in monthly payments, because you're likely to end up paying double the original purchase price!


I am usually not much of a shopper, but I am doing maintenance on my house and have been looking for some ceiling light fixtures. I had priced ones I liked a few days ago and went to buy them yesterday. They were 70% off. There are some bargains out there this weekend.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Careful if you have not been watching prices .....

Consumer protection closed about 40 stores in DF for raising prices for Buen Fin. Coppel and Elektra

Buen Fin 2014: Profeco clausura tiendas Coppel y Elektra por abusos - Grupo Milenio


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

In 2012 I placed an order at an Electra store in San Andreas, Veracruz for a scooter. I paid the 13,000 pesos and waiting for a red scooter to be delivered. After several weeks I was told that the red color was not available so I went in to change the color to blue which they had on the floor. I was asked for another 2000 pesos because it was now close to Christmas and as far as they were concerned I was placing a new order and the price was higher at this time of year. They said it would be reduced again in the Spring. I canceled the order, got back my money and bought the scooter from a friend.


----------

